# Where to buy property in Javea - best area for year round living in an upmarket area?



## Aine

Hello everyone. 

We would like to buy a villa in Javea suitable for permanent year round living in a good area so that if we need to sell in the future, hopefully we've made the right location choice. No kids - in our 40's and 50's. We have been to the area a couple of times but only for short visits and think this is the part of of Spain we would like to settle in and hopefully we can get more for our money in the current market.

Which are the most pregstigious areas in Javea? Are there any areas/ urbanisations that are more likely to hold their value than others? Any locations to avoid? Are some urbanisations/locations more geared to holiday/seasonal visitors than for year round living? What is best for year round living?


I have met with a couple of Estate Agents on our last visit and could not really get this information out of them. They just said all areas of Javea are good and it depends on our personal preferences. I don't quite believe this.....
and got the impression that they will tell us anything in order to sell us a house.

I have also read that the weather varies greatly between areas and believe some areas of Javea can be quite windy while others are sheltered and much hotter; I'm sure this is important in the winter months. Can't find out any more on this on the net and think this is info is known only if you live in Javea.

Really would appreciate your input on this as this will prepare us for our next visit to the Estate agents with a bit more inside information and a location to focus on!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 90199

My father use to live near Javea in the small village of El Portet near Moraira. I found the entire area to be very acceptable. However wouldn't you be in a better position if you rented first? I rented first for many years and eventually purchased in a completely different location to my initial choice.


----------



## xabiaxica

Aine said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We would like to buy a villa in Javea suitable for permanent year round living in a good area so that if we need to sell in the future, hopefully we've made the right location choice. No kids - in our 40's and 50's. We have been to the area a couple of times but only for short visits and think this is the part of of Spain we would like to settle in and hopefully we can get more for our money in the current market.
> 
> Which are the most pregstigious areas in Javea? Are there any areas/ urbanisations that are more likely to hold their value than others? Any locations to avoid? Are some urbanisations/locations more geared to holiday/seasonal visitors than for year round living? What is best for year round living?
> 
> 
> I have met with a couple of Estate Agents on our last visit and could not really get this information out of them. They just said all areas of Javea are good and it depends on our personal preferences. I don't quite believe this.....
> and got the impression that they will tell us anything in order to sell us a house.
> 
> I have also read that the weather varies greatly between areas and believe some areas of Javea can be quite windy while others are sheltered and much hotter; I'm sure this is important in the winter months. Can't find out any more on this on the net and think this is info is known only if you live in Javea.
> 
> Really would appreciate your input on this as this will prepare us for our next visit to the Estate agents with a bit more inside information and a location to focus on!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


what do you want?

do you want a villa a bit of a drive out of town, or do you want to live on a communal urb. & be able to walk to everything?

if the latter then either one of the three 'Floridamar' urbs or Puerto Real - in the port

if the former, then IMO the best positioned are on the slopes of Móntgo - amazing views & south facing with some very luxurious villas up there

in the other direction there is the urb of Adsubia & also Covatelles - again some luxurious properties with great views - though not highly populated all year round 

anywhere other than right down in the port or Arenal areas is often pretty windy - & it can be there too tbh

I know what you mean about estate agents - but it really does depend ion what you want

it has to be said though, that anyone who lives here for any length of time eventually wants to live in the port

there is an area just outside the port known as Puchol - there are some lovely villas there too - but the actual area isn't exactly 'prestigious' in that they aren't all luxury villas, and there aren't sea views


----------



## djfwells

There are a few areas such as you describe in and around Javea, but it depends on your budget really


----------



## Aine

Thank you all for your replies.
Hepa, I've heard is that Javea is busier in winter probably because it's a bigger town so there is more going on so I think we will stick with the Javea area.

Xabiachica, thank you, you raise excelllent points. I suppose in a ideal world we would have a nice 3 bed villa, pool, with great views, a bit of space around us and still close enough to walk to some facilities but without being in a noisy area, no road noise or overlooked in very built up urbanisation with rows and rows of houses. Am I asking for too much!?

I will definitely look at the Montgo area. Are there many permanent residents there throughout winter? I've also read that south facing is a big plus to have in winter. Would this area be a bit warmer in winter?

Interesting that eventually people want to live in the port area so Puchol is obviously one to look at too.

As this will be our permanent home and the costs with buying a house in Spain are high, so we would like to get it right.

Djfells, what areas do you recommend and what would be the price range? 

I think this is a good time to buy as hopefully we will get more for our money in the current climate. Some properties appear to been drastically reduced and on the internet, there are many 3bed pools villas from Dhs 250,000/300,000 onwards but without knowing the areas, it's hard to comment (which is why I'm trying to narrow it down) and of course, all the way up to millon euro plus properties (unfortunately way out of our budget!).
I was hoping to tick all the boxes in the Euro 400,000 range (maybe E450,000 at a push) - is this possible or will I have to compromise a lot?

Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica

Aine said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> Hepa, I've heard is that Javea is busier in winter probably because it's a bigger town so there is more going on so I think we will stick with the Javea area.
> 
> Xabiachica, thank you, you raise excelllent points. I suppose in a ideal world we would have a nice 3 bed villa, pool, with great views, a bit of space around us and still close enough to walk to some facilities but without being in a noisy area, no road noise or overlooked in very built up urbanisation with rows and rows of houses. Am I asking for too much!?


yes I'm afraid so - that simply doesn't exist in Jávea - unless you call one bar & one cornershop 'facilities'



Aine said:


> I will definitely look at the Montgo area. Are there many permanent residents there throughout winter? I've also read that south facing is a big plus to have in winter. Would this area be a bit warmer in winter?


yes, much warmer - a villa on a north facing slope would be very cold in the winter

any area 'outside town' will have a minority of permanent residents - only in parts of the port, the Arenal & the pueblo (village/old town) will you get more all year residents than holidaymakers



Aine said:


> Interesting that eventually people want to live in the port area so Puchol is obviously one to look at too.
> 
> As this will be our permanent home and the costs with buying a house in Spain are high, so we would like to get it right.
> 
> Djfells, what areas do you recommend and what would be the price range?
> 
> I think this is a good time to buy as hopefully we will get more for our money in the current climate. Some properties appear to been drastically reduced and on the internet, there are many 3bed pools villas from Dhs 250,000/300,000 onwards but without knowing the areas, it's hard to comment (which is why I'm trying to narrow it down) and of course, all the way up to millon euro plus properties (unfortunately way out of our budget!).
> I was hoping to tick all the boxes in the Euro 400,000 range (maybe E450,000 at a push) - is this possible or will I have to compromise a lot?
> 
> Thanks to everyone in advance.



that's not a huge budget for Jávea, but you can get a nice enough property for that - there is always some compromise of course

the best thing you can do is come & rent here for at least a year

we have been here 8 years now & have rented the entire time - we very nearly bought a villa with a pool the in first year - beautiful house with lovely views - we were renting it & the owner wanted to sell - all of a sudden in September it turned into the house from hell - it was on the shady side of the road & became so damp that we all became really ill!!

gradually we moved back towards the port area & this is where we'll stay now

we still haven't bought - though we would buy this house or a similar one in the exact area - but are now considering buying a 'casa de campo' for weekends & holidays

in all honesty just about all of Jávea is nice to live for different reasons - the only area to be avoided IMO would be Jávea Park - & if you visit there you'll know why  - it wouldn't tick ANY of your boxes


----------



## bernice34

Hi
We rent in Javea and it's interesting after a year, what different things we want now, so we are going to be on the move in the new year . IMO you would be crazy to buy in an area that you don't know .. Also the house prices are due to drop another 15% apparently !! Once you buy in Spain it will be yours for a very very long time !! 
Good luck 
Bernice


----------



## xabiaxica

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> We rent in Javea and it's interesting after a year, what different things we want now, so we are going to be on the move in the new year . IMO you would be crazy to buy in an area that you don't know .. Also the house prices are due to drop another 15% apparently !! Once you buy in Spain it will be yours for a very very long time !!
> Good luck
> Bernice


that's exactly what happened to us..........after about 18 months we realised that our needs had changed - and have continued to change as the kids have grown

I know the OP doesn't have any kids - but what you think is what you want can change so quickly - most people get fed up with the drive if they live out a bit - though that's often the price you pay for a view

we are right in the port, as you know - & can walk to just about everything we need

there's no view from our living room - but from our bedroom & the games room at the top, the views of the mountain are spectacular


----------



## fergie

We looked at many houses in Javea, and finally chose the Montgo area, it is far enough away from the beaches to avoid the noise of tourists or heavy traffic, it has its own little supermarket, for most little bits you need,plus a few restaurants, and of course the golf club La sella a few minutes up the road. and on the way into the Arenal area you pass so many of the bigger food stores. For us it is perfect.


----------



## Aine

Thanks everyone for all your replies. It is really very helpful. It looks like we have to put some serious thought into renting first. That means I won't be spending every weekend on the net looking at "villas for sale in Javea". 

Xabiachica, you mention that you have rented for 8 years now. Does this mean you are on the move almost every year? I've read that all you can get in Javea is a 11 month rental contract. Is it difficult to secure a long term rental as I guess owners will miss out on the higher weekly summer rates? 


From what Fergie has said above about the Montgo area, this does appeal to us plus xabiachica has already mentioned that the houses have good views and are south facing which is a big plus in the winter.

If house prices drop another 15% in the future, that will definitely be to our advantage!

Gracias!

.


----------



## xabiaxica

Aine said:


> Thanks everyone for all your replies. It is really very helpful. It looks like we have to put some serious thought into renting first. That means I won't be spending every weekend on the net looking at "villas for sale in Javea".
> 
> Xabiachica, you mention that you have rented for 8 years now. Does this mean you are on the move almost every year? I've read that all you can get in Javea is a 11 month rental contract. Is it difficult to secure a long term rental as I guess owners will miss out on the higher weekly summer rates?
> 
> 
> From what Fergie has said above about the Montgo area, this does appeal to us plus xabiachica has already mentioned that the houses have good views and are south facing which is a big plus in the winter.
> 
> If house prices drop another 15% in the future, that will definitely be to our advantage!
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> .


yes, we have moved about a bit, but not every year!!

a lot of estate agents will tell you that you can only get an 11 month contract - it's their way of getting you out when they choose 

the reason is that if you are renting a property & are there for 12 months you have the automatic right to stay for 5 years & the only way they can get you out (obviously as long as you keep paying the rent) is if the owner or immediate family wish to live there - & they actually HAVE TO move in, too

what a lot of agents don't realise - or admit to knowing - is that if the property is your only or main residence it doesn't matter what the contract says, or how long you are there - or even if there IS no contract - the LAU (rental law, there's a link in the useful links sticky) applies anyway - so as long as you pay rent you have long term tenancy rights


----------



## Aine

*Properties in the port area of Javea*

Hi Xabiachica

I've searching on the net for properties for rent or sale in the port area of Javea to get a feel for what is available and at what price but all that I can find are appartments or townhouses. We really want a house, garden and private pool. Are there any areas around the port where I can find independant houses? 

Earlier you mentioned Puchol area - there are some but not many houses for sale or rent in this area which I can find.

I've also come across some houses that will state "within walking distance of the old town"........but can't actually find the area name. I assume this would be a plus. 

We are planning a trip early next year will rent a house for a few weeks to get a better feel for the area and want to rent a house in an area that we could see ourselves living in.

Thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica

Aine said:


> Hi Xabiachica
> 
> I've searching on the net for properties for rent or sale in the port area of Javea to get a feel for what is available and at what price but all that I can find are appartments or townhouses. We really want a house, garden and private pool. Are there any areas around the port where I can find independant houses?
> 
> Earlier you mentioned Puchol area - there are some but not many houses for sale or rent in this area which I can find.
> 
> I've also come across some houses that will state "within walking distance of the old town"........but can't actually find the area name. I assume this would be a plus.
> 
> We are planning a trip early next year will rent a house for a few weeks to get a better feel for the area and want to rent a house in an area that we could see ourselves living in.
> 
> Thanks again


Puchol really is the only area with villas walking distance to the port - other than that it is town houses & apartments

I wouldn't totally discount the idea of a townhouse with shared facilities 

when we first came here that's what I wanted - but we now live on an urb with 2 pools - one indoor & one outdoor, and a gym - by far the best move we ever made!

we don't have to worry bout cutting the grass or cleaning the pool, but we do have a small private garden too (and a naya & 3 terraces) - we have 2 cats & both our neighbours have largish dogs

there are other kids of all sorts of ages & nationalities (mainly spanish on my urb) so ready made playmates for the kids - & it's gated, so they're safe


walking distance of the town....................I've seen Costa Nova advertised as 'walking distance of the Arenal' - you're best trying to get a street name off the agent & using googlemaps to decide for yourself


----------



## kezza972

Hi, 
We are moving out in February to rent. My mum bought the townhouse about 8 or 9 years ago and lived there for 3 years. Se only moved back to the UK due to relationship breakdown.
Now that its empty and we have a 12 month old, we are moving out until he reaches school age when we will look at our options and see how he is getting on.

We holiday 2 or 3 times a year so Javea already feels like home for me. All of the larger villas are further out of town and while they look amazing, Im so much happier to be living within walking distance of everything, being in a townhouse with communal pool and feel safer. This is Parc Cala Blanca. The views we have of the Montgo are just the best. Right on the bus route but again, only takes 10 minutes leisurely walk to the Arenal. 
I would personally rent a townhouse close enough to all amenities and then spend your time looking for villas and deciding whether having to take a car out all the time is what you want? We wont even be buying a car when we move next month, can just see it gathering thick orange dust and wasting!!
Good luck with your search and may see you out there! Im also hoping to meet new friends and will be exploring places where I can x


----------



## xabiaxica

kezza972 said:


> Hi,
> We are moving out in February to rent. My mum bought the townhouse about 8 or 9 years ago and lived there for 3 years. Se only moved back to the UK due to relationship breakdown.
> Now that its empty and we have a 12 month old, we are moving out until he reaches school age when we will look at our options and see how he is getting on.
> 
> We holiday 2 or 3 times a year so Javea already feels like home for me. All of the larger villas are further out of town and while they look amazing, Im so much happier to be living within walking distance of everything, being in a townhouse with communal pool and feel safer. This is Parc Cala Blanca. The views we have of the Montgo are just the best. Right on the bus route but again, only takes 10 minutes leisurely walk to the Arenal.
> I would personally rent a townhouse close enough to all amenities and then spend your time looking for villas and deciding whether having to take a car out all the time is what you want? We wont even be buying a car when we move next month, can just see it gathering thick orange dust and wasting!!
> Good luck with your search and may see you out there! Im also hoping to meet new friends and will be exploring places where I can x


I know some people on Cala Blanca - it's a great pool area & you're right, not to far from anything


will you be working here?


----------



## kezza972

Hoping to. All being well. My Husband is a Chef so fingers crossed we get there to ask around, even washing pots! Im then hoping for cleaning in Spring and Summer, possibly Iceland. Do you know of anything?
Its a great pool yes and not too busy there even in the height of Summer


----------



## kezza972

He also repairs computers and laptops so will be placing english ads too


----------



## xabiaxica

kezza972 said:


> Hoping to. All being well. My Husband is a Chef so fingers crossed we get there to ask around, even washing pots! Im then hoping for cleaning in Spring and Summer, possibly Iceland. Do you know of anything?
> Its a great pool yes and not too busy there even in the height of Summer


honestly no - I don't know of any work that isn't already being fought over by those of us who are already here (not me - I have as much work as I can handle - but there aren't many of us doing what I do )

more bars & restaurants are closing than opening .........& IF a vacancy ever comes up at Iceland there's already a queue of people on the waiting list - when it opened things weren't as bad as they are now & there were literally _thousands_ of applicants for about 40 jobs.

do you both speak Spanish?


----------



## kezza972

I have faith determination and a positive attitude toward it all. The UK is so bad at the minute, its just the same as Spain. My Brother just had to go up against 256 applicants for one job as a tyre fitter working 52 hours a week at minimum wage in the freezing cold. Its bad all over, I just know I would rather be there than here right now.
This is the best time for me to move right now due to our personal circumstances. We arent selling and we arent buying. 

Only speak basic Spanish, German and French but have lessons for Spanish and am quick learning so hopefully wont be long.

Kerry


----------



## xabiaxica

kezza972 said:


> I have faith determination and a positive attitude toward it all. The UK is so bad at the minute, its just the same as Spain. My Brother just had to go up against 256 applicants for one job as a tyre fitter working 52 hours a week at minimum wage in the freezing cold. Its bad all over, I just know I would rather be there than here right now.
> This is the best time for me to move right now due to our personal circumstances. We arent selling and we arent buying.
> 
> Only speak basic Spanish, German and French but have lessons for Spanish and am quick learning so hopefully wont be long.
> 
> Kerry


good luck to you then - but unemployment here is 3x that of the UK

I hope you have a nice cushion of savings - you say you're renting - your mum is charging you rent?!


----------



## kezza972

We re in a very touristy area of the UK so unemployment is dire trust me.

We help each other out as a family so yes we will pay rent.


----------



## jojo

kezza972 said:


> We re in a very touristy area of the UK so unemployment is dire trust me.
> 
> We help each other out as a family so yes we will pay rent.



Just remember that in Spain there is no child allowance, benefit system, healthcare or any other financial help if you dont find work, which is why its such a desperate situation, so many people without work or any income at all. There is infinitely more work available in the UK, tourist area or otherwise. We're back in the UK now, but in Spain it took me three years to finally get a job and that only just about covered our weekly food bill, it was a struggle, eventho my husband commuted to England to work! Spain is a lovely place to live if you have penty of money - its dire if you dont!

My advise would be to not burn your UK bridges and see it as an extended holiday and if you are lucky enough to get work that will cover your costs then stay, but you can always return if it doesnt pan out

Jo xxx


----------



## kezza972

how do i delete my account on here?


----------



## jojo

kezza972 said:


> how do i delete my account on here?


The simplest way is to unsubscribe from the post and then log out. If you feel that we've been negative, then I'm sorry. But at least you will be prepared - its better to know the truth than to find it a shock when you arrive, you certainly need to be well informed before making such a huge step dont you think. However, if you are lucky enough to find work and financial stability once you get to Spain then you can log in and tell us. Its always nice to hear some good news

Jo xxx


----------



## Lucie123

Could someone give me an idea of the communel fees for places like costa nova etc. thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

Lucie123 said:


> Could someone give me an idea of the communel fees for places like costa nova etc. thanks


I'm pretty sure the only way to find out is to contact the community president if it's a closed community - community fees are usually on urbs with communal pools/gardens etc.,


----------



## Lucie123

Are the urbs in javea all closed communities? montgo costa nova etc


----------



## xabiaxica

Lucie123 said:


> Are the urbs in javea all closed communities? montgo costa nova etc


no - some are just known as an urb, even though they aren't closed & the ayuntamiento is responsible for all the roads etc. - all the houses were built individually as opposed to by a developer (Costa Nova & Balcón al Mar for example) - these _might _have a committee with a president & community fees - some might not

you could probably find out at the new ayuntamiento building at Portal de Clot in the pueblo


----------



## BGD

Hi there - we've lived here in Spain permanently for over 9 years now; may I STRONGLY endorse the suggestion of the earlier poster who suggested RENTING here for a while BEFORE you dive in and buy.
I would urge you really strongly to do that: by renting for ( say) an 11 month contract anywhere along the Costa Blanca North region, you can then live in-country and use your time to learn far more about each of the towns/villages, and about the life and culture here.... well before you then start looking at properties to buy.
The rental market here is flooded, as people who can't sell but who have moved back to their home city/country try to get some money in to cover their mortgage, so it's a great time to get cheap rental wtihout committing to all the massive costs asscoaitated with buying " blind" in an area you know very little about.
As an example, we rented at first in Altea on the coast for 11 months - which gave us time to appreciated that we didn't want to live year-round in coastal towns that become totally choked with rowdy holiday-making "foreigners" for 6 months every year. 
We now live a few miles inland, in a fantastic little village called Orba, in what we would call "real" Spain........and utterly love it! 
Much quieter, much more of a community/village feel, yet only 15 mins to the beach if required, and with property prices perhaps 30% cheaper than front line coastal places.
Renting before we bought really was the best advice anyone gave us.........so maybe worth thinking about?


----------



## Lucie123

xabiachica said:


> no - some are just known as an urb, even though they aren't closed & the ayuntamiento is responsible for all the roads etc. - all the houses were built individually as opposed to by a developer (Costa Nova & Balcón al Mar for example) - these _might _have a committee with a president & community fees - some might not
> 
> you could probably find out at the new ayuntamiento building at Portal de Clot in the pueblo


Thanks. im prob using the wrong terminology in calling everything with a comnunity pool etc an urb. ive contacted some agents to see what if any fees there are for maintainence/pool up keep


----------



## xabiaxica

Lucie123 said:


> Thanks. im prob using the wrong terminology in calling everything with a comnunity pool etc an urb. ive contacted some agents to see what if any fees there are for maintainence/pool up keep


yes it can be confusing :confused2:

if it has a communal pool & so on it _is_ an urb.......... but it can be an urb. even without one



if there's a communal pool etc. there _will_ be community fees - these will vary considerably from urb to urb. - but you generally get what you pay for


----------

